# Pulling apart Logitech Z4 computer speakers



## Steak

So yep, I want to continue to learn about audio... and I still believe that the only way to do it is to try it yourself....

So I've had the Logitech Z4 speakers for quite some time now, and they get the job done. However, I'd like to try something else... I like the way they have a volume knob, and an intergrated 2.1 amp in the sub box... so I was wondering if I could upgrade the speakers, to keep the same setup...










Has anyone tried this?
Does anyone have a clue how this amp could be rated? - I mean could I replace the speakers and sub with 8 ohm drivers? I would like to get some answers before I start tearing this setup apart


----------



## Abaddon

well.. you should be able to pull the amp out of the sub-box without too much trouble..

With any luck you'll find a model number..

and with a bit more luck you'll find something about it online.

Worst case scenario.. you don't find anything.. but you learn about the construction of the speakers... take that baby apart!


----------



## Steak

Abaddon said:


> well.. you should be able to pull the amp out of the sub-box without too much trouble..
> 
> With any luck you'll find a model number..
> 
> and with a bit more luck you'll find something about it online.
> 
> Worst case scenario.. you don't find anything.. but you learn about the construction of the speakers... take that baby apart!



will do


----------



## Steak

So... after a good 20 mins of trying to remove the sub grill, I finally gave up. If anyone has a clue on how to remove that damn thing without tearing it apart, pls lmk...

So I decided to attempt to remove the amp. First, I took out all the screws:










After removing the screws, I peeked inside. Much to my surprise, I found what appears to be a passive radiator of some sort!










Note that their are 3 pairs of cables that go to the sub chamber. The one most to the right is the power cable, the yellow one (I suppose is the signal for the sub), and the other pair (not shown, hidden behind the amp) I suppose is the power cable coming back to power the amp???










So in order to remove the amp, I had to cut these cables. First, the power cord. Don't ask me what those caps are, I've no clue.










3 pairs of cables cut:










This appears to be some kind of foil (I suppose as insulation??)










In the opposite side to this foil, I found this (no clue what it is!):










The amp itself looks pretty unimpressive:


















This was the only model/part number I was able to find:











Please feel free to discuss. Maybe some of the more knowledgeable guys can explain whats going on here. In the mean time, I'll continue to figure out how to remove the sub grill


----------



## AzGrower

why did you cut the wires when all you had to do was unscrew the connectors (white twist on wire connectors)?


----------



## khail19

AzGrower said:


> why did you cut the wires when all you had to do was unscrew the connectors (white twist on wire connectors)?


Those look like crimp caps to me, not twist on connectors.


----------



## dallasneon

After removing the screws, I peeked inside. Much to my surprise, I found what appears to be a passive radiator of some sort!










Thats not a passive radiator,thats the woofer.The passive is what you see outside the box.


----------



## kimokalihi

> This appears to be some kind of foil (I suppose as insulation??)


There also appears to be some sort of dog stuck in your sub cabinet...

I tried removing the grill off of my z680 logitech 5.1 sub and it just would not come off. I ended up breaking it off. Now it looks like ****. 

I was trying to get inside the enclosure because something had started to rattle instide of it causing a very annoying noise. Turns out it's the port making the noise and I can't think of any way to fix this. 

I thought this system was amazing when I got it, now I don't like it. It gets very loud and sounds ok for pc speakers I guess but there's no mids. It's just lows and highs.


----------



## chad

AzGrower said:


> why did you cut the wires when all you had to do was unscrew the connectors (white twist on wire connectors)?


Those are crimps Big Daddy


----------



## Steak

dallasneon said:


> After removing the screws, I peeked inside. Much to my surprise, I found what appears to be a passive radiator of some sort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a passive radiator,thats the woofer.The passive is what you see outside the box.


That explains the voice coils glued to the woofer then... 

That's an awful small woofer (maybe 3").... no wonder why this sub sucks nuts!


----------



## rdv

i have those speakers too and to me they sound better for tv or movies rather than music. what i would like to try changing are the satellites.


----------



## Steak

rdv said:


> i have those speakers too and to me they sound better for tv or movies rather than music. what i would like to try changing are the satellites.


I do agree with you.

Since its so difficult to access the sub, I might as well leave it like this for the time being, and address the satellites first. They have non existant midbass and muddy midrange. Highs are ok.

What could I replace them satellites with? Maybe something like this?










http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18.html


----------



## newtitan

loll Idid that with my z5500 (well like three sets)

and getting that darn grille off was the worst

it is tacked glued in like two places so you can either take an exacto knife around it, or just break it off

I know I had a z5500 amp (180W rms) running a peerless xls very well any low power HT satellites will work as long as they are 4ohm I used a old set of quintet III's a few months ago


sold it all though

also make sure the power supply for the amp isnt somehow attached to the woofer box (on my z5500 it was screwd down to one of the sides)


----------



## rdv

i guess the satellites can be totally changed for some other driver in another enclosure instead of taking them apart. i havent investigated on how high they are cut off and the power they are getting. maybe some tangs?


----------

